# Fische füttern.....



## marco m (2. Aug. 2007)

Guten Morgen,

was passiert eigentlich, wenn man die Fische im Teich nicht füttert?   

Wie lange überleben die? Ich hab meine noch nie gefüttert..... 

Fressen und gefressen werden, oder wie läuft das???

MfG

Marco


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische füttern.....*



			
				marco m schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> was passiert eigentlich, wenn man die Fische im Teich nicht füttert?   .........




Hallo

bei 27-tausend Litern  und 15 sichtbaren Goldfischen


nichts Schlimmes !   

mfG


----------



## marco m (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische füttern.....*

Hallo,

ein bischen mehr ist es doch   

ein großer Karpfen, ein Sonnenbarsch, wohl ziemlich viele __ Moderlieschen (wie ich seit gestern weiß  )

MfG

Marco


----------



## Juleli (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische füttern.....*

Die werden sich schon alle irgendwie durchschlagen - auch ohne Futter. Schließlich überleben die Fische in irgendwelchen Seen ja auch ohne Fütterung. Also - wieso nicht auch bei dir?


----------



## Eurolove (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische füttern.....*

Bei einer Größe von etwa 3000 lit. und keinem Überbesatz von Fischen finden diese genug Futter im teich vor. Lediglich beim anfüttern im frühjahr (sind ja geschwächt vom Winter) füttere ich ein wenig ab 12 Grad Wasserteperatur dazu. Nicht unter 12 Grad füttern, da zu kalt für den Stoffwechsel der Fische!!
LG Harald


----------

